# Unterschiede: Zeitformen der Vergangenheit



## herrkeinname

_1. He jugado al fútbol._

Kann mir jemand den Unterschied dieser Zeitform zu den folgenden erklären:

_2. Jugó al __fútbol.

3. Jugaba al __fútbol.

_Insbesondere geht es mir da um die Anwendungsfälle für *Preterito Perfecto Compuesto*.


----------



## hmbernalu

Yo he jugado al fútbol   *Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto (PPC)

*Yo jugué al fútbol         *Pretérito Perfecto Simple (PPS)

*Yo jugaba al fútbol        *Pretérito Imperfecto (PI)*

Ich meine, PPC und PPS sind gleich, wie das Perfekt auf Deutsch. In Lateinamerika benutzen wir PPS während in Spanien ist üblich PPC. PI hat ein anderen Gebrauch:
http://www.escuelai.com/gramatica/preterito-imper.html


----------



## herrkeinname

hmbernalu said:


> Yo he jugado al fútbol   *Pretérito Perfecto Compuesto (PPC)
> 
> *Yo jugué al fútbol         *Pretérito Perfecto Simple (PPS)
> 
> *Yo jugaba al fútbol        *Pretérito Imperfecto (PI)*
> 
> Ich meine, PPC und PPS sind gleich, wie das Perfekt auf Deutsch. In Lateinamerika benutzen wir PPS während in Spanien ist üblich PPC. PI hat ein anderen Gebrauch:
> http://www.escuelai.com/gramatica/preterito-imper.html



Können *PPS *und *PPC *austauschbar, also in gleichen Fällen, verwendet werden? Habe ich das richtig verstanden?


----------



## hmbernalu

Genau. Allerdings, wenn du über etwas weit weg in der Zeit (vor vielen Jahren) sprichst, verwendest du PPS


----------



## herrkeinname

El an'o pasado _empecé el curso de Espan'ol. bedeutet dasselbe wie El an'o pasado he empezado el curso de Espan'ol. ? stimmt das?
_


----------



## capials

Für *ñ* Alt +0241. Zweiter Satz: Ich studiere noch immer .Erster Satz : könnte  sein : nicht mehr.Ich kann mich irren.¿ Warum hätte *man: Unterschiede in den Zeitformen der Vergangenheit ?
*


----------



## herrkeinname

hmbernalu behauptete, es gebe keinen Unterschied zwischen den beiden Formen. Daher wollte ich an dem Beispiel sehen, ob die Behauptung zutrifft.


----------



## elcamarero

Hallo! 

Der Unterschied ist, dass der PPS etwas sagt über eine abgeschlossene Zeit, eine Zeit die keinen Einfluss mehr hat auf die Gegenwart, während PPC schon. Es hängt davon ab, was der Sprecher zum Ausdruck bringen will. 

Der Unterschied zwischen PPC/PPS und Imperfecto ist, dass Imperfecto eher für Beschreibungen benützt wird, im Hintergrund, deswegen wird er oft benutzt zusammen mit einer anderen Perfectoform, und die Perfectos eine Aktion zum Ausdruck bringen. 

MfG


----------

